# First Shoot



## farmraised (Mar 31, 2016)

I have been playing with the idea of opening a photography business for a while now, but just haven't gotten all my ducks in a row. Things such as ideas for a business name, logo, brand, etc. all seem to change as time goes on. I have been waiting to advertise my services until I was completely set up and had made sure I had "dotted my I's and crossed my T's". However in casual conversation with a coworker, I had mentioned my goal of opening a photography business and she immediately said that she was wanting to get family portraits done and that she had been looking around and couldn't find someone they liked. She particularly was interested in having a large print to showcase in their living room. I was initially caught off guard, but ultimately agreed. Now, I am nervous that I won't be able to create images to their liking, and posibly hurt my local reputation even before I actually get up and running. Do you guys have an suggestions on how to help limit their expectations/create a more comfortable or relaxed workflow? I know a lot of this will just come from time and experience but in this case I feel like I'm short on both.


----------



## goooner (Mar 31, 2016)

Will you be charging her?


----------



## xenskhe (Mar 31, 2016)

farmraised said:


> Do you guys have an suggestions on how to help limit their expectations/create a more comfortable or relaxed workflow?



Work with her to create the images you're both happy with. Communicate openly the anxieties you have about the request. The answers are framed inside the question. If she's open to working with you to get a good result. 'Rome wasn't built in a day'. Try and get some good results (eg think about lighting). Don't worry about the printing stage yet, just work together on some set ups that can be refined with some input and feedback.


----------



## BrettMikaluk (Mar 31, 2016)

For shooting, no matter if it's a friend or client I ALWAYS have a contract.

you can work the details out but for new clients and building a reputation I always put in the contract that if the client isn't happy, they don't pay ANYTHING. you get experience taking pictures, they don't lose any money. I always try to see it as a win-win. Ultimately it's up to you but contracts are always great to have more of an outward look on the project and what you will need!

On a side note, if you ever want to talk about logos and designs, shoot me a message!


----------



## budget cruncher (Mar 31, 2016)

farmraised said:


> Do you guys have an suggestions on how to help limit their expectations/create a more comfortable or relaxed workflow?


Offer multiple sessions.  If things don't go well for the first one, they'll know there will be other chances to get it right.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 31, 2016)

budget cruncher said:


> farmraised said:
> 
> 
> > Do you guys have an suggestions on how to help limit their expectations/create a more comfortable or relaxed workflow?
> ...


 Mmmmmmmmmm.... not, IMO, the best plan.  Leading with, "Well, if we don't get it right, we can try again" is NOT going to inspire confidence in the client, and their time is important. 

Put aside completely the fact that this person is a friend.  ALL your dealings with her/them regarding the shoot should be completely separate and professional.  I did family photos for my brother & his family a year or two back, and I treated it no differently than doing a shoot for any other client.  Pre-shoot consult, expectations, deadlines, etc (and he's a skilled amateur shooter himself).

That said, it boils down to:  Plan the shoot, shoot the plan.  Meet with the client(s) well in advance, have them show you examples of what they like in terms of style, processing and overall "look".  Discuss clothing choices (Nothing like having Mom show up in a dress, Dad in shorts, a wife-beater & flip-flops, and the kids however...), plan at least two venues, and ensure that you scout them in advance at the time you will be shooting so that you already have a posing & lighting plan when you walk on set.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 31, 2016)

Something I think you should read. 

Starting a Photography Business

Take particular note of the business plan section.

Good luck in this endeavor.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 31, 2016)

I noticed you said she can't find any photographer she likes... kind of a red flag. Why is she going to like your photos? do you have a portfolio to show or has she seen your portrait work?

The assumption might be that just starting out you'll be dirt cheap or she'll get free pictures. Which she can get her kid to edit. And post the bad quality edits all over the internet that they came from you. (Not knowing the person of course, this may not be the case, but could be if you're cheap/free.) It's one thing to start out on the lower end of the price range of the going rate in your area but if you're free or cheap how will you then start charging a competitive rate?

I'd think about whether you should be rethinking this and talk to her about it, if there would be an option to suggest where she can find a good portrait photographer in your area and keep her in mind for a future session. Maybe you could tell her there are things you realize you need to have in place to get your business going and express it in a way that you want _her_ to be able to get good portraits and it might be best _for her_ to go with an established pro (let her know you have _her_ best interests at heart).

I think the name and logo is the easy part, the fun part; to learn about the business part try American Society of Media Photographers or PPA for info. on contracts, licensing, etc.
(Edit - ASMP has a Find a Photographer section where you can look for photographers in  your area; I don't know if PPA has any listings of member photographers by area or not.)


----------



## farmraised (Mar 31, 2016)

Since I'm not completely up and running, I was going to look at this shoot as a portfolio builder and just more practice. I don't have a real solid portfolio; a lot of stuff just here and there. I was thinking of doing the shoot for free, and then charging for any prints they might want. I already have model release forms and a photography contract drawn up. The only work of mine she has seen is a half dozen pet portraits. As far as finding a photographer she likes, many of the ones in our area are difficult to work with as they either have crazy schedules and therefore are never available to meet her at a time that works for her family, or a few are just plain rude. 

Thanks for everyone's input!!!


----------



## farmraised (Apr 7, 2016)

I know this because I've been shopping around for a photographer to take engagement photos for me. From personal experience, along with talking to others in the community, this has been their experience.


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 7, 2016)

eal76 said:


> farmraised said:
> 
> 
> > Since I'm not completely up and running, I was going to look at this shoot as a portfolio builder and just more practice. I don't have a real solid portfolio; a lot of stuff just here and there. I was thinking of doing the shoot for free, and then charging for any prints they might want. I already have model release forms and a photography contract drawn up. The only work of mine she has seen is a half dozen pet portraits. As far as finding a photographer she likes, many of the ones in our area are difficult to work with as they either have crazy schedules and therefore are never available to meet her at a time that works for her family, or a few are just plain rude.
> ...


Rough guess but I'm thinking this is most likely the opinion expressed by the person who asked her to do the shoot for them.

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------

